# TiVo Premiere TCD746320 DVR w/2TB drive upgrade & Lifetime



## mrsean

This item has been sold. I got raped by eBay & Paypal in the process of course :-(


----------



## mrsean

Today is the last day before this goes to eBay folks so if you're on the fence....


----------



## mrsean

This Tivo has been now posted on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330845377787?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## mrsean

Accepting best offers now....


----------



## antalo

mrsean said:


> This item has been sold. I got raped by eBay & Paypal in the process of course :-(


Did you have to bring your own vasoline too ? lol

Is it sold or not ? What's the story ? Everybody wants to have a piece of the pie.


----------



## Arcady

I would estimate eBay and PayPal took about $60 of the sale price of this item.

How many yachts and mansions do the CEO's of these companies need?


----------



## antalo

Arcady said:


> I would estimate eBay and PayPal took about $60 of the sale price of this item.
> 
> How many yachts and mansions do the CEO's of these companies need?


You mean their commissions ? They charge a certain % of the transaction. Didn't you know that? Maybe that's why people charge less for the item and a lot for shipping. I'm just guessing. I thought the reason was for income tax reasons. I am assuming than that it was sold. I think the time line of your postings don't match.


----------



## Arcady

eBay charges fees on the shipping price now. It doesn't matter if you charge $1 for the item and $500 for shipping. You'll pay the same fees.


----------



## antalo

Arcady said:


> eBay charges fees on the shipping price now. It doesn't matter if you charge $1 for the item and $500 for shipping. You'll pay the same fees.


I would guess that's because lot of people charge way, way too much for shipping. Ebay is just catching up . As a buyer I agree and welcome the move.

If you think they charge too much file a grievence and/or do your selling somewhere else. Sorry man if you feel so bad about it.


----------



## lillevig

Typical fees are about 9% for total eBay transaction (price+shipping) and 3% for PayPal.


----------

